# Life & sermons Edward Griffin



## Reena Wilms (Jun 19, 2004)

I read a little bit of his life in &quot;revival &amp; revivalism&quot; from Ian Murray. Does anyone read some of Edward Griffin in his sermons, or has anyone those 2 volume set of the Banner of True Trust ? Is it worth to buy them ?

Ralph


----------



## py3ak (Jun 19, 2004)

My wife loves to read Edward Griffin. There are some sermons online by him, where you can get a feel for what he is like. Try http://www.puritansermons.com/toc.htm#GRIFFIN


----------

